# Riding differences between flat ans steep...



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

I was out riding this morning in crazy icy conditions.... Anyway, I noticed I fell a lot on the flatter sections of a GREEN run... our GREEN run links up with a BLUE - Once on the BLUE I had not real problems... What gives? Is it a different stance/weight distribution on the flatter, narrower sections... What am I doing wrong? I had a lesson and the teenager was no help at all... he mentioned I should just 'Salamander" down the flat parts?? What does that mean? He said I should really try and stay centered on my board for the flat, narrow sections... really?

FRUSTRATED!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes, there were a few edge catches.... I watched a few people go down ahead of me and they seemed to make quicker edge transitions - why can't I do that? 

Yes, you are spot on regarding the "rudder" effect on my back foot.... it seems that on the steeper wider runs I have lots of time to think about the front foot starting the turn, but on the flatter, narrower hills I rush things - thus catching an edge....


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

That is exactly what I was referring too... thanks.
Question: When you are moving quickly edge to edge, is it still the same principal of making sure the front of the board is pointing downhill? How do you make sure you won't catch an edge?

You make it look so easy....


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

Sweet... Merci beaucoup, mon ami.

I think I have learned more from you on this Forum then I have with a personal lesson...


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

Not trying to hijack the thread but I think you may have answered my question. My son is a beginner and went snowboarding for the first time late last year. We are in MN so no big mountain just smaller ski hills. He did pretty well considering he didn't have any lessons but ran into one problem. On one hill there is a short very flat ride from the lift over to the start of the run. The run is a 90 degree turn to the left but as you approach it everything slopes to the right. No matter what he tried he would slide sideways to the right and end up stopping or sitting down and then having to turn towards the run and start again.

Would using your advice above, shifting his weight forward and doing skidded turns help him get past this? We tried to watch the other kids but couldn't figure out any difference.

Mark


----------

